

Stop using Ajax! - edw519
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/stop-using-ajax/

======
TrevorJ
Every new technology will most likely break SOMETHING someplace. If it
doesn't, it's probably not innovative enough. I agree with 95% of what you are
saying, but at the same time, there has to be some way to move forward.

------
ijkl
Ajax often gets used when a page is so complex (possibly due to lots of ads)
that reloading the whole thing would be too much work. In those cases, I
wonder if maybe the problem could be solved instead by just making the page
simpler...

~~~
jdale27
Heresy!

